# Mit Boot auf Platten



## R.Flagg (3. November 2016)

Hallo #h,
wir möchten uns Sonntag ein Boot mieten und auf die Ostsee rausfahren. Neben dem Dorschangeln würden wir auch gerne mit Watwurm auf Platten angeln.

Da ich damit relativ wenig Erfahrung habe, würde ich gerne wissen, in welchen Tiefen sie sich momentan aufhalten. Ich würde sandige Bereiche aufsuchen, wäre aber auch für weiter Tipps dankbar :m


----------



## uwe Leu (3. November 2016)

*AW: Mit Boot auf Platten*

Hallo wo willst Du denn hin?
Die Idee Platten zu angeln ist mit Sicherheit besser als auf Dorsch zu gehen.
Denn Dorsch ist ziehmlich am Ende und steht gerade sehr flach.
Die Platten angelst Du aber nicht auf Sandgrund sondern auf Stein und besonders Muschelgrund.
Die stehen zur Zeit auch sehr flach.
Ich war gerade 7 Tage von Kühlungsborn raus.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## R.Flagg (3. November 2016)

*AW: Mit Boot auf Platten*

Bereich Warnemünde hatten wir gedacht


----------



## uwe Leu (3. November 2016)

*AW: Mit Boot auf Platten*

Hallo, die Schollen hatten wir zwischen 6 - 10 Meter, wir haben je nach Drift mit Buttlöffel zwischen 40 - 80 Gramm geangelt als Köder Wattwurm.
Aber Steine und Muscheln suchen, denn auf Sand liegen eher Klieschen.
Ein bis zwei Dorsche hatten wir auch auf Wattwurm.
In Höhe Nienhagen Börgerende die beste Scholle 3 Meter tief.
Viel Spass Euch.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Berliner_Angler (13. Dezember 2016)

*Mitangler/in für Bootsangeln auf Platten gesucht*

Tach zusammen!
#h
Ich suche noch 2-3 Mitangler/Mitanglerinnen für einen Ausflug am 20.12.2016 ab Maasholm.
Vollcharter, 5 Stunden. Je nach Mitangler kostet der Spaß 45-60 Euro. Getränke sind inklusive, Angelausrüstung kann geliehen werden; Köder sind ebenfalls erhältlich.
#a
>> Wer hat Lust, mit mir kurz vor Jahresende nochmal Plattfische, Dorsche, Seelachse und Heringe zu fangen? <<
#:

Bei Interesse bitte PN an mich!

Viele Grüße
Philipp aka Berliner_Angler


----------



## Nautik (22. Januar 2017)

*Bootstour*

Moin Moin  zusammen!
#h
Ich suche noch 1-2 Mitangler/Mitanglerinnen für einen Angelausflug auf der 
Ostsee ab Kühlungsborn
für einen Tag  (ca 7- 10 Std. ) je nach Ausdauer . 
Je nach Mitangler kostet der Spaß etwas Aufwand Entschädigung für 
Treibstoff und co. Köder  sind vorhanden.
Oder eine kurze Tour nach erreichen des Bag Limit wieder zurück in den Hafen, dann wird es biliger da wir weniger Treibstoff verfahren . |supergri
Oder eine reine Plattfisch Tour .

Wer hat Interesse bitte per PN melden .


Schönen Restsontag Allen im Anglerboard Forum  .


----------

